# Fish I Am Looking For - Updated Sept 02nd



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Here Is A List Of Fish I Am Looking For.

Rainbow Snakehead - 1
Rhombo Barb - 4
True Siamese Algae Eater - 7 As Big As Possible

If You Have Any Of These Fish Please Text Kevin @ 604-202-3781


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

You should get in touch with Sid and Radley over at THE UNDERWATER COLLECTION
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/underwater-collection-64/peruvian-rares-have-arrived-30074/
They just recieved a bunch of tigrinus' in not too long ago.

I just saw them myself tonight. They're healthy and very very nice.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

free bump good luck.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Kramers petworld has the all male cherry barbs and gold barbs


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Is this the one inside Guliford Mall??????


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

For the Rainbow Snakeheads, try Fraser Aquarium. A fellow I just bought a tank from had 3-4 of them in tank. He got them from there.

Hope this helps.

PS Asked him if was wanting to sell (I remembered your AD) and he said not right now, he just got them. Sorry, tried.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

aquafunlover said:


> For the Rainbow Snakeheads, try Fraser Aquarium. A fellow I just bought a tank from had 3-4 of them in tank. He got them from there.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> PS Asked him if was wanting to sell (I remembered your AD) and he said not right now, he just got them. Sorry, tried.


Ok cool thx a lot


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Mods Please Close Thread


----------

